# Emersed Cultivation-(Plant-Dwarf Hair grass)



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Guyz,
I was waiting for nearly 2 months for starting this DHG cultivation and now it's time for it...

*Specification*
♣Size of the tray-15x10inches
♣Substrate-Diy recipe
♣Lighting-Sun light(Not direct nor indirect)

Forgot to take snaps of the substrate recipe but Ill explain it -

*SUBSTRATE RECIPE*
♠Bottom layer=Aqua clay+Laterite mud
♠Top layer=River sand

*Trial without plant*


*Covered with a plastic sheet and checked the humidity temprature*


*From a far shot*


Ill be receiving DHG in a week Ill update the topic As soon I take my next step...

Comments are welcomed it may be positive or negative.. Experts do guide me If am doing any mistakes...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks promising. Good that you are checking the humidity and temperature beforehand. Plants can easily overhead when covered up in plastic wrap and placed in direct sunlight!

I'm looking forward to updated photos when you get the new plants in!


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

*The Fertilizer which am gonna use in this cultivation*



*The Contents of the Fertilizer*


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

Zapins said:


> Looks promising. Good that you are checking the humidity and temperature beforehand. Plants can easily overhead when covered up in plastic wrap and placed in direct sunlight!
> 
> I'm looking forward to updated photos when you get the new plants in!


Sure Ill give an update when the plants go in


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

*After Fertilizing the Substrate with Organic Manure*


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

*Dwarf Hair Grass Arrived*



Will do the planting tommorow morning and give an Update


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

After Planting (Day-1)


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

klinckman said:


> Good luck.


Thankyou Buddy..!!


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

good luck!!!


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

h4n said:


> good luck!!!


Thank you


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

updates?


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

All dried up


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

That's a bummer!


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

h4n said:


> That's a bummer!


Means??


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

*bum·mer* /ˈbəmər/

noun _informal_
a thing that is annoying or disappointing.
"the party was a real bummer"

exclamation: _informal_
used to express frustration or disappointment, typically sympathetically.
"You lost your wallet? Bummer!"

Source: Google (because google knows all)


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Haha whoops.

Anyways do you plan on trying something else?


----------



## xev11 (Feb 18, 2010)

Did it start growing well in the beginning?


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

Tugg said:


> *bum·mer* /ˈbəmər/
> 
> noun _informal_
> a thing that is annoying or disappointing.
> ...


Thank you...!!


----------



## harilp (Mar 1, 2013)

h4n said:


> Haha whoops.
> 
> Anyways do you plan on trying something else?


Nope No time entered into college 



xev11 said:


> Did it start growing well in the beginning?


Yes..


----------

